# [Shop] Custom Art - Windfall's Villager Pictures



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

*Welcome to my Shop! | Requests are Closed *

Price change: 150 TBT bells for a picture~ 
***​
Hello! In an attempt to improve my art skills, I've decided to open up this art shop. Above you can see samples of my work - they are original speed-paint portraits of your favourite (or not so favourite) villager. Here is a brief rundown of what you need to know:


Costs 150 TBT bells
Just post which villager you would like! Remember, one villager per picture. 
The portrait will only be a headshot of the villager (not the whole body)
I also don't draw mayor characters, nor do I do custom signatures :c
Post here or PM me me your commission request! I will get to drawing your villager depending on where you are on the list. When I finish drawing, I will post on this thread and PM you. You have 12h after the date your picture is done to pay. Or you can pay upfront, that's fine too.

Other Important notes:

I reserve the right to choose the background colour in the portrait. 
I also reserve the right to refuse to draw your villager. (Haven't done this yet )
The most important bit: don't claim to have drawn these pictures.   
Thanks for reading! 



Spoiler: To-draw list




Apple for JellyBeans; done and paid!
Roscoe for beary509 




Completed Portraits! Important: do not claim to have drawn these pictures yourselves. Thanks!


Spoiler



Earlier art can be found here








Eugene for Robert Plant & Friga for 0wls!








Vic for Prof Gallows & Rover for whereiskellie!








Canberra for Hirisa & Fauna for Holls!








Olivia for You, Pikachu! & Brewster for lynn105!








Mitzi for Hazelx & Sprinkle for BellBringerGreen!








Isabelle for BlueLeaf & Dora for Charlee!








Chief for iMannySpears & Phoebe for PoppyAndPeanut!








O'Hare fow wotdafuq & Diana for missmew!








Mint for  BellBringerGreen & Pietro for Queen Greene!








Velma & Static for Soujouki!








Lucky for Soujouki & Shep for Farobi!








Rodney for JellyBeans & Cesar for Hyogo!








Stitches for rivulet & Punchy for Hyogo!








Molly for IceSpear & Marina for River! 








Punchy for Farobi & Gala for PlasticPinkPiggy!








Roscoe for Onigiri & Soleil for ChibiSylph!








Alfonso for Hyogo & Erik for wotdafoq!








Muffy for bambiicakes & Pango for StarryACNL!








Merry for beffa & Moe for fl0ra!!








Genji for Hyogo & Freya for kerryelizabeth!








Cheri for JellyBeans & Drago for pengutango!








Antonio for DeviousCrossing & Wolfgang for pengutango!








Curt for ChibiSylph & Cherry for Unidentified Floor Orange!








Lucky for kerryelizabeth & Dotty for Sheba!





Lolly for Chessa!





Peanut for ArtemisTheWarlock!  





Apple for Jellybeans!



***(not so) New! July 29th - Bonus stuff! Some random old pictures of my villagers. Same rules apply; don't claim them as your own! Also, if you want to use these pictures (in avatars, siggys etc.), let me know! I just want to know where they end up.  


Spoiler





Bluebear, Henry, Octavian and Vesta! 
...okay Henry isn't actually one of my villagers, but I sure wish he was ;o;


MISC STUFF (archive within + random notes that you may or may not want to read)


Spoiler



Archive: Siggys
*Note siggys have been discontinued. 


Spoiler























Why have signatures been discontinued? Because I don't feel like doing them anymore. They take way longer than villager portraits, and I don't find much joy in doing them. Sorry!


I made a tumblr that has all the art on this thread so far (at least I think so anyway). Still trying to figure out the features of tumblr xD If you follow me, PM me here or askbox me on tumblr to let me know you're from TBT and I'll follow you back! :3

Milestones: 
As of July 27th, I only draw a maximum of 2 commissions per day!*
As of August 27th, I've been drawing for over a month (and I hit the 60 images per post limit!) Craziness.

Random note: If I've drawn a villager recently and you want to request another drawing of the same villager, I might not do it since this is mostly a personal art exercise and I don't want to draw a villager twice. It's harder for me to think of an ~*~different~*~ pose and use a different colour scheme. Pretty much the only exception to this is if I drew the villager REALLY early on.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello!  I'd like one of Francine, if possible. Thank you! ^ u ^ /
Also may I pay you up front? Just in case I have to poof or I take a nap xP I don't want to make you wait for payment ; n ;


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

Just to confirm - this is Francine right? 

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Francine

Just want to make sure I draw the right villager ;o; /ACNL is my first AC game, haha x) 

Sure you can pay me upfront c: 
I'll start drawing her right away~


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you draw Coco? owo


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm currently sketching out Francine, but yeah I can totally draw Coco! She looks a bit like a haunted Coconut, heh x)


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll transfer the bells to you soon because the whole transfer system is alittle confusing. 
Oh, and take as much time as you need on other requests, I'm in no rush.


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

bikiniprincess said:


> I'll transfer the bells to you soon because the whole transfer system is alittle confusing.
> Oh, and take as much time as you need on other requests, I'm in no rush.



I got your bell payment c: 

(the 1h time limit is mostly for me; drawing quickly is one of the skills I want to work on!)


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

Good, I didnt mess it up then. Dank you for doing this for me , do you want me to order you any DLC (free of charge)?

(Ohhhhh.)


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 25, 2013)

windfall said:


> Just to confirm - this is Francine right?
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Francine
> 
> ...



Yep!  She's super cute O u O /

Erp. I poofed xD Sending payment now! ^ u ^ /


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

FayeKittie said:


> Yep!  She's super cute O u O /
> 
> Erp. I poofed xD Sending payment now! ^ u ^ /



Francine! 



Spoiler







I went for a water-colouring effect. Hope it's not too weird, haha. Her eyes were a bit difficult to do justice :s Hope you like it!  It's a bit bigger than 250px by 250px because I decided that's a bit small x) 

Time: ~30 mins!

EDIT: Just checked, got your payment~~ Enjoy!


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 25, 2013)

windfall said:


> Francine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!  Thank you! ^ u ^ / I love it! * u * <3
Really good for 30mins


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahh, I'm glad you like it! c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



bikiniprincess said:


> Good, I didnt mess it up then. Dank you for doing this for me , do you want me to order you any DLC (free of charge)?
> 
> (Ohhhhh.)




Coco!


Spoiler







She was easier than Francine to draw x) She's peeking through her portrait at you!  
Hope you like it! 

Time: ~20 mins!

I've already got the orderable jpn dlc, thanks for the offer though!


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for the drawing, it's very good! 
Could you draw Gracie too? I can pay you another 100 bells.


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

bikiniprincess said:


> Thank you for the drawing, it's very good!
> Could you draw Gracie too? I can pay you another 100 bells.



Sure, I'll definitely give drawing Gracie a try! I've never drawn a giraffe before, should be a good challenge. 
Probably going to take a 15-20 minute break before I start drawing again, though x)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello Windfall! Can you draw Poncho? He's my favorite. Also, I'm going to pay now, if that's okay!


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you uvu


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Hello Windfall! Can you draw Poncho? He's my favorite. Also, I'm going to pay now, if that's okay!



Ahh Poncho's adorable! I'd love to draw him c: I'll start him after I finish bikiniprincess's picture of Gracie, if that's okay with you! If you want you can pay me now xD 

I'll PM you when I finish, so you don't have to lurk this thread!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, I can wait! And Poncho is very adorable!

On a side note, how do you transfer bells? I forgot...


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

You click the number of bells under my name, and this popup thing comes up that says "Currency". You put in the amount, and a note if you want, and bam your bells are transferred! 

Sorry if that was a terrible explanation @_@ 

(If there's another way I have no idea ._.)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 25, 2013)

I keep on getting a "!" pop-up with nothing in it when I hit transfer, do you know what's going on?


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

If you go here ( http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php ) theres a 'Give Bells' button that you can use to transfer bells! You just enter the persons username on the first line, the amount you want to give on the second line, and the message you want to send on the third.
After that you hit 'Confirm Donation'.


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

I have no idea, sorry D;

Edit: Ahh, thanks for answering, bikiniprincess! 
(Random update: Started sketching Gracie now)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 25, 2013)

bikiniprincess said:


> If you go here ( http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php ) theres a 'Give Bells' button that you can use to transfer bells! You just enter the persons username on the first line, the amount you want to give on the second line, and the message you want to send on the third.
> After that you hit 'Confirm Donation'.



Okay, thanks, It worked!


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

It's no problem, I figured clearing up the confusion would help


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

bikiniprincess said:


> Thank you for the drawing, it's very good!
> Could you draw Gracie too? I can pay you another 100 bells.



Gracie!



Spoiler








She was a bit harder to draw (her nose x__X). But I like her expression. Hope you like it too!  

Time: ~30 mins? I dunno lol forgot to keep track.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> Okay, thanks, It worked!



Got your payment~ Will start Poncho in about 5-10 minutes. Gunna take a break again xD


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

omfg thats ****ing adorable 
thank


----------



## windfall (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahh I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Hello Windfall! Can you draw Poncho? He's my favorite. Also, I'm going to pay now, if that's okay!



Poncho!



Spoiler







I'm really happy with his pose x) Geez Poncho is adorable, I need him in my town xD I hope you like it!  

Time: ~30 mins? Maybe more. (Forgot to keep track again lol)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm glad you like it ^^ He was really fun to draw. 


And on a different note: I'm kinda tired now, so no more art today! 
Tomorrow I'll be back to draw more portraits


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'm glad you like it ^^ He was really fun to draw.
> 
> 
> And on a different note: I'm kinda tired now, so no more art today!
> Tomorrow I'll be back to draw more portraits



Okay, I'll make sure to come back again for another picture! I can't decide which one I want you to draw, Dizzy, Aurora or Merengue... they all are my favorites!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Okay, I'll make sure to come back again for another picture! I can't decide which one I want you to draw, Dizzy, Aurora or Merengue... they all are my favorites!



I'm open to drawing any of them  I need to practice drawing different animals using different colours! :K 

Slightly off-topic but: eeek I'm freaking out about how you have my picture of Poncho in your siggy! I'm glad you like it so much that you're putting it there!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'm open to drawing any of them  I need to practice drawing different animals using different colours! :K
> 
> Slightly off-topic but: eeek I'm freaking out about how you have my picture of Poncho in your siggy! I'm glad you like it so much that you're putting it there!



I changed it to my avatar, because I like it better up there, and plus now I changed my title to, "Hello, li'l bear!".


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hikari said:


> I changed it to my avatar, because I like it better up there, and plus now I changed my title to, "Hello, li'l bear!".



Ahhhh that's adorable ;o;


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> Ahhhh that's adorable ;o;



IKR!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Blues commissioned a portrait of Julian, the only unicorn in ACNL! 



Spoiler







Initially I was worried because I find horsefaces hard to draw, but I really, really like how he turned out. Hope I did Julian justice! 

Time: ~20-30 mins? Forgot to keep track again x__X

Payment: received!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

azkirby comissioned Aurora, a penguin~



Spoiler







She's pretty cute, I think c: 

Time: ~16 mins. (actually kept track this time!)

Payment: not yet received (will update when I do get paid )


----------



## mtam3211 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi! I'd love to get a drawing of Tangy, but I'm fairly new to the forums so I don't know how to transfer my bells to you on here. If you could tell me how to do so, I will pay you for the picture ASAP 

Thanks!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi! Welcome to the forum  To transfer bells, I'm going to quote bikiniprincess, because she did a great job summing it up xD



bikiniprincess said:


> If you go here ( http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php ) theres a 'Give Bells' button that you can use to transfer bells! You just enter the persons username on the first line, the amount you want to give on the second line, and the message you want to send on the third.
> After that you hit 'Confirm Donation'.



I'll add Tangy to my "to draw" list for this evening


----------



## mtam3211 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great, thank you! I've transferred the bells, but let me know if it didn't work please! If possible, could you PM me once its done so I'll get a notification on mobile?

Thanks again!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

Can you draw me a picture of Dizzy? Also, can I use the Aurora picture? (I'll pay an extra 100 bells, if needed.)


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Demeter requested a drawing of Hopper.



Spoiler








Since Hopper is a cranky penguin, I really tried to reflect that in this drawing. Hope you like it  

Time: Forgot to keep track. Over 30 minutes, I'm guessing though. Took a while to get him how I imagined!

Status: Awaiting Payment. 

Edited because the old image was in not so good quality. This one is much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> Can you draw me a picture of Dizzy? Also, can I use the Aurora picture? (I'll pay an extra 100 bells, if needed.)



I will try to draw Dizzy! 
I'm fine with you using the Aurora picture (no need to pay me, haha). I'd like the pictures I draw to be for the community, as long as no one claims they drew them


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

mtam3211 said:


> Hi! I'd love to get a drawing of Tangy, but I'm fairly new to the forums so I don't know how to transfer my bells to you on here. If you could tell me how to do so, I will pay you for the picture ASAP
> 
> Thanks!



Tangy!


Spoiler







Her leaf on her head reminds me of Totoro, haha. Hope you like her! I got the bells you sent ^^

Time: Forgot again x__X I don't even have an estimate....


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> I will try to draw Dizzy!
> I'm fine with you using the Aurora picture (no need to pay me, haha). I'd like the pictures I draw to be for the community, as long as no one claims they drew them



Okay, good!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Okay, good!



I got your bell payment c: 
I'll start drawing soon, I'm on a break hahaha.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> I got your bell payment c:
> I'll start drawing soon, I'm on a break hahaha.



Yay, can't wait!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello! Can you please do a drawing of Goldie? I'll pay you soon!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Hello! Can you please do a drawing of Goldie? I'll pay you soon!



Yep, I'll add Goldie to my list! 

I'll probably draw her tomorrow evening if I don't get around to her tonight. Hope you don't mind the wait!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Got your payment! I'll PM you when I finish.


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Can you draw me a picture of Dizzy? Also, can I use the Aurora picture? (I'll pay an extra 100 bells, if needed.)



Dizzy!


Spoiler







His trunk took a while x__X I still am kinda unsure of it xD

Time: ~30 mins


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2013)

windfall said:


> Dizzy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I love it! Dizzy's my 3rd favorite character! (Behind Poncho and Maple)


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahh I'm glad you like it  
Elephant trunks are pretty hard to draw xD


----------



## duet (Jul 27, 2013)

Can you draw Genji or Lolly? ;w; whichever one you feel like drawing! I have no idea how to trade the forum bells >.>...


----------



## windfall (Jul 27, 2013)

duet said:


> Can you draw Genji or Lolly? ;w; whichever one you feel like drawing! I have no idea how to trade the forum bells >.>...


I think I will give Genji a try! I like how his design alot :3 Adding him to the list! 

To transfer bells, bikiniprincess (someone who posted on this thread before) did a great job summarizing it so I'm just gunna quote her, haha. 



bikiniprincess said:


> If you go here ( http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php ) theres a 'Give Bells' button that you can use to transfer bells! You just enter the persons username on the first line, the amount you want to give on the second line, and the message you want to send on the third.
> After that you hit 'Confirm Donation'.



Edit: will start drawing withon the hour! I hope ;o;


----------



## windfall (Jul 27, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Hello! Can you please do a drawing of Goldie? I'll pay you soon!



Goldie! 



Spoiler






Ahh she's so cute x) Went kinda nuts with textures heh. Hope you like her~

Time: ~40 mins (probably) Goldie takes the record for the longest time spent on a speedpaint so far!


----------



## windfall (Jul 27, 2013)

duet said:


> Can you draw Genji or Lolly? ;w; whichever one you feel like drawing! I have no idea how to trade the forum bells >.>...



Genji!



Spoiler







Ahh he looks kinda grumpy. He looks a bit more green than I initially envisioned but I hope you like it! ;o;

Time: 30 mins? Something like that.


----------



## Blues (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello again! I'd like to request a portrait of Kicks for when you draw again. Payment is on the way!


----------



## windfall (Jul 27, 2013)

Blues said:


> Hello again! I'd like to request a portrait of Kicks. Payment is on the way!



Ahh yep I just got your payment! I'll try sketching him out today, but he might be done tomorrow (going to take a break). 
In the meantime, I'll add Kicks to the list!


----------



## Blues (Jul 27, 2013)

windfall said:


> Ahh yep I just got your payment! I'll try sketching him out today, but he might be done tomorrow (going to take a break).
> In the meantime, I'll add Kicks to the list!



All right! I look forward to it! Thanks!


----------



## Hayate (Jul 28, 2013)

Could you draw http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bunnie


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 28, 2013)

windfall said:


> Goldie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! She is so adorable I could stare at her all day! She was my favorite in WildWorld. By the way,are you saving up for anything with all the bells you have?


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Could you draw http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bunnie



I added Bunnie to the list for today. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Thanks so much! She is so adorable I could stare at her all day! She was my favorite in WildWorld. By the way,are you saving up for anything with all the bells you have?



I'm glad you like her!  
And haha nope I'm not saving for anything


----------



## Hayate (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent the bells =]


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

I really like your style! Could you draw Savannah for me?


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Sent the bells =]



I got your payment, thank you very much!  
I'll have her drawn by evening (don't feel like taking out my tablet right now xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I really like your style! Could you draw Savannah for me?


Yep, I'll add Savannah to the list! 


Note to anyone else: Slots for July 28th are all filled~~ Any further requests will be drawn on the morrow.


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Decided to start drawing earlier than normal today! 3 pictures in a row~ Woooo!



Blues said:


> Hello again! I'd like to request a portrait of Kicks for when you draw again. Payment is on the way!



Kicks! 



Spoiler







Hope you like him, chum! ;D
**Not sure why this doesn't show up as a picture, but if you click the link it should be fine ^^;
It's also on the first post! Reuploaded.  




Glaceon said:


> Could you draw http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bunnie



Bunnie!


Spoiler






She's so cute  I think a friend of mine has Bunnie in her town ^^




BellBringerGreen said:


> I really like your style! Could you draw Savannah for me?


Savannah!


Spoiler






Still awaiting payment on this one!  (Will update when payment is received~)  Woops forgot to update! Got paid a while back. 

Random note: her name reminds me of the masterchef contestant, haha. xD 

Forgot to keep track of time for these 3 woops.


----------



## violetneko (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd like Chief, please 

Your pictures are so pretty c:

When should I pay you?


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2013)

violetneko said:


> I'd like Chief, please
> 
> Your pictures are so pretty c:
> 
> When should I pay you?



I'll add Chief to the list  
Umm you can pay me whenever xD I don't really mind, hahaha. I'll start drawing this evening so I'll PM you when I'm done 

Edit: Got the bells! Thanks


----------



## violetneko (Jul 29, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'll add Chief to the list
> Umm you can pay me whenever xD I don't really mind, hahaha. I'll start drawing this evening so I'll PM you when I'm done



Mkay, payment sent! Thanks again c:


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

Saved your wonderful Savannah picture!


----------



## Blues (Jul 29, 2013)

Heh, Kicks almost looks like he has a hard hat on! Thanks!


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2013)

could you draw tammy?? shes my fave! uwu


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2013)

nanami said:


> could you draw tammy?? shes my fave! uwu



Yep, sure  I'll add her to the list. I just finished Chief, so I'm going to start Tammy in about 5 minutes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> I'd like Chief, please
> 
> Your pictures are so pretty c:
> 
> When should I pay you?



Chief!



Spoiler







Chief was probably the hardest one to draw so far xD His colouring reminds me of Autumn (can't wait to experience that season in game!) Falling leaves~~ ^^

Time: ~35mins.


----------



## violetneko (Jul 29, 2013)

windfall said:


> Chief was probably the hardest one to draw so far xD His colouring reminds me of Autumn (can't wait to experience that season in game!) Falling leaves~~ ^^
> 
> Time: ~35mins.



Thanks so much!! :3


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2013)

nanami said:


> could you draw tammy?? shes my fave! uwu


Tammy!


Spoiler







She was a bit complicated too! I hope you like her c:

Time: ~30 mins (these drawings are taking longer and longer, haha.)

Edit: Done drawing for the day! Any new commission requests will be drawn on the morrow.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2013)

windfall said:


> Tammy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



she's very very cute! i love her! thank you c: . im saving it!!


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2013)

I just realized didn't respond to people who posted earlier. orz Responding now!



BellBringerGreen said:


> Saved your wonderful Savannah picture!





nanami said:


> she's very very cute! i love her! thank you c: . im saving it!!



Eeek I'm glad both of you guys like your pictures that much! ;o; 



Blues said:


> Heh, Kicks almost looks like he has a hard hat on! Thanks!


Haha, now that you mention it, he does! His hat was kinda hard to draw x)


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

:O Would you mind making a worker Lloid the Gyroid?

Like the wikia one





I've been saving up some bells, I'd pay you up front, but I'm not sure if you'll take the request 

I love all of your art, though lol xD Keep up the good work


----------



## jaxvxo (Jul 30, 2013)

Could you draw Merengue please?  I love her! & even though I don't have her in my town I will one day aha!


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Batofara said:


> :O Would you mind making a worker Lloid the Gyroid?
> 
> Like the wikia one
> 
> ...



Ahaha Lloid! Of course I'll draw him  Adding him to the list! Payment was confusing when I was doing 5 drawings a day but now that I'm only doing 2 it's much easier to keep track xD So you can pay whenever you can! 



jaxvxo said:


> Could you draw Merengue please?  I love her! & even though I don't have her in my town I will one day aha!


I'll add Merengue to the list as well! (That's pretty much how I feel about Henry xD One day he'll be in my town!)

Going to draw them both tonight! 

Edit: Thanks jaxvxo! Got your bells


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Batofara said:


> :O Would you mind making a worker Lloid the Gyroid?
> 
> Like the wikia one
> 
> ...


Lloid! 


Spoiler







He has a very simple design, so I tried to make the colors a litte bit more intense to make it interesting! I hope you like him ;o;
Time: ~30 mins



jaxvxo said:


> Could you draw Merengue please?  I love her! & even though I don't have her in my town I will one day aha!



Merengue!


Spoiler







I love the colour red, so it was fun to use in this picture  I really, really like how this one turned out. I hope you do too!
Time: ~40 mins. 

And that's all the pictures for today


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha nice xD I'm gonna use it as my avatar and credit you

You kinda left out the hat design and just made it a round hat, though  I dunno if that was intentional, but thanks lol

I just kinda feel bad that I would have loved it so much if he had his hat x.x His hat is my favorite thing about him lol


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Haha nice xD I'm gonna use it as my avatar and credit you
> 
> You kinda left out the hat design and just made it a round hat, though  I dunno if that was intentional, but thanks lol



I try not to look at references when I'm drawing, so I'm sorry I forgot the hat design D; 

I'll try and add that in now.

PS I got the bells you sent me


----------



## jaxvxo (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh she's perfecttttttttt <3 thank you so so much I can't wait to change my avatar! You did a wonderful job! I wish I had your drawing skills (X


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

windfall said:


> I try not to look at references when I'm drawing, so I'm sorry I forgot the hat design D;
> 
> I'll try and add that in now.
> 
> PS I got the bells you sent me



If you can, that'd be perfect xD I covered his hat with my hand, and he looks like he'd be awesome with his had xD


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated Lloid picture!



Spoiler







Sorry about forgetting about his hat design earlier D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



jaxvxo said:


> Oh my gosh she's perfecttttttttt <3 thank you so so much I can't wait to change my avatar! You did a wonderful job! I wish I had your drawing skills (X




I'm glad you like it DD Ahh she looks pretty good as an avatar!


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha yessss xD He's perfect now lol

I love it lol

I will use him now :O Lol


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha, okay xD 
Glad you like it ;DD


----------



## BlooShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow these are great! Could you draw Walker for me? He's my favorite :3 I'll go ahead and transfer the bells now, I don't want to pay you late if I'm not logged on


----------



## Mary (Jul 30, 2013)

Will you draw Apple for me? (Pink hamster)


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like an Eugene (50-ish koala with jacket and glasses) drawing.

I'm paying you right now.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

Dude, I love this Lloid picture so much xD

I was so happy just sitting there, staring at my avatar lol

I might ask you to draw Leif one day, but I am way too satisfied with this Lloid right now xD


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Didn't expect so many commission requests xD I hope everyone read my first post; pictures will not be drawn until tomorrow!!



BlooShroom said:


> Wow these are great! Could you draw Walker for me? He's my favorite :3 I'll go ahead and transfer the bells now, I don't want to pay you late if I'm not logged on


Walker is on the list for tomorrow; I'll PM you when I finish! I got your bell payment! 



Mary said:


> Will you draw Apple for me? (Pink hamster)


Apple is also on the list for tomorrow as well. She will be drawn tomorrow.



Robert Plant said:


> I would like an Eugene (50-ish koala with jacket and glasses) drawing.
> 
> I'm paying you right now.


Since you already paid, I may try to squeeze Eugene's picture in tomorrow, but tomorrow's slots have already been filled up and I only draw 2 pictures per day. He's been added to the list though! Also, I got your bell payment, so that has been noted as well. 



Batofara said:


> Dude, I love this Lloid picture so much xD
> 
> I was so happy just sitting there, staring at my avatar lol
> 
> I might ask you to draw Leif one day, but I am way too satisfied with this Lloid right now xD


I'm glad you like it!  So many people are using my pics as avatars, which is always exciting! 8D
Haha sometimes I stare other people's art, as something to strive towards.... 
And lol Leif amuses me. I'd be happy to draw Leif sometime!


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> Wow these are great! Could you draw Walker for me? He's my favorite :3 I'll go ahead and transfer the bells now, I don't want to pay you late if I'm not logged on



Walker!



Spoiler







His design is really simple...and since he's black and white it was hard to make the picture seem more interesting x__X 
Hope you like it still! ;o; 

Time: forgot x__X;


Apple is coming up next (give me about an hour 2 hours, haha).


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

Mary said:


> Will you draw Apple for me? (Pink hamster)



Apple!



Spoiler







Oh man Apple is adorable. This was fun to draw. Hope you like it 

Time: ~20-25mins

Edit: Mary, you owe me 100 forum bells  (Will update when payment is received~~)

Probably gunna draw Eugene tonight, during Masterchef commercial breaks. 
Masterchef honestly makes my week. I wish I could smell their cooking.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jul 31, 2013)

windfall said:


> Walker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I love him! I'll definitely buy another once I decide which villager to request(gah so many good ones >.<)
Thanks again!


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> Aw I love him! I'll definitely buy another once I decide which villager to request(gah so many good ones >.<)
> Thanks again!



Ahhh I'm glad you like it  There are lots of cute villagers in this game xD


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> I would like an Eugene (50-ish koala with jacket and glasses) drawing.
> 
> I'm paying you right now.



Eugene 


Spoiler







Hope you like him  I like how this one turned out too! 

Time: didn't keep track because I wasn't drawing all in one sitting x)


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

*Gorgeous* artwork, windfall. Is there any chance you can do Friga for me please for 100 TBT forum bells?


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

0wls said:


> *Gorgeous* artwork, windfall. Is there any chance you can do Friga for me please for 100 TBT forum bells?


I could, but it would have to be on August 2nd, if you don't mind! Taking the day off tomorrow, and I already finished today's commissions xD


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

windfall said:


> I could, but it would have to be on August 2nd, if you don't mind! Taking the day off tomorrow, and I already finished today's commissions xD



That's completely fine. c: Enjoy your day off~!


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

0wls said:


> That's completely fine. c: Enjoy your day off~!



Okay, I'll add your to the list for August 2nd ^^ I will PM you Friga is done!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't come across this topic sooner. =O


When you have the time could you do Vic for me? Think these are fantastic, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## windfall (Aug 1, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't believe I didn't come across this topic sooner. =O
> 
> 
> When you have the time could you do Vic for me? Think these are fantastic, can't wait to see the rest.


Will do my best with Vic! I'll add him to the list for tomorrow. 
The pic of him on the wiki is kinda shoddy though, so of I get any details off, let me know!


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 1, 2013)

i just love your art. Its perfectly stunning!

I know today is your day off and I don't know if i can do reservations, but i'd like to try and save a spot for sometime this week.

I'd absolutely love it if you'd do a painting of Rover for my avatar  and rover and blanca (with a blank face) together as a signature. I know this kind of falls out of what you normally do so i could offer you 500 bells together for it or as much as i have at the time of purchase?? i currently have around 600 bells

please shoot me a message if this is something you'd be interested in

- - - Post Merge - - -

and if you cant do the signature, may i just get the rover picture?


----------



## windfall (Aug 1, 2013)

whereiskellie said:


> i just love your art. Its perfectly stunning!
> 
> I know today is your day off and I don't know if i can do reservations, but i'd like to try and save a spot for sometime this week.
> 
> ...



You can do reservations; in my (somewhat long) first post, there's a "to do" list you can check out to see when there are slots available. I'll add Rover to the list for you; he'll be drawn on August 3rd and I'll PM you when I finish his picture.

For the signature, I might give it a shot. Could you be a bit more specific as to what you want? Maybe just a rough paint sketch with circles to represent where you want Rover and Blanca to be, if possible. I'll probably end up just marking off August 3rd for you, if I can just get an idea of what you're looking for!


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

0wls said:


> *Gorgeous* artwork, windfall. Is there any chance you can do Friga for me please for 100 TBT forum bells?



Friga!



Spoiler








Hope you like it  

Status: Awaiting payment.
Time: ??? Can't remember.... 

Vic will be up in a few hours... need to do stuff that isn't drawing.


----------



## SnowyWolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello,

I saw your signature and I absolutely love it! I was wondering if you do something like that for me and with Whitney (head shot) picture in it with my screen name "SnowyWolf". I will pay you 300 tbt! I know you're busy with a bunch of these requests and you need a day off, but I am willing to wait. Let me know if you can do this!

Animal crossing wikia link: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Whitney


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

SnowyWolf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw your signature and I absolutely love it! I was wondering if you do something like that for me and with Whitney (head shot) picture in it with my screen name "Snowy Wolf". I will pay you 300 tbt! I know you're busy with a bunch of these requests and you need a day off, but I am willing to wait. Let me know if you can do this!
> 
> Animal crossing wikia link: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Whitney



Oh, haha thanks! I just made my siggy xD 
I will mark down your commission for August 4th, and 300 tbt bells sounds good! I will PM you when I finish  

I actually just took a day off yesterday lol


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

Adorable artwork, windfall! I would like to commission a portrait of my favorite villager, Canberra. I can pay 100 forum bells, and if there are any items you're looking for, I'm happy to check my catalog for you.


----------



## jaxvxo (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooooo~ when you're not busy I would LOVE a signature made by you


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Adorable artwork, windfall! I would like to commission a portrait of my favorite villager, Canberra. I can pay 100 forum bells, and if there are any items you're looking for, I'm happy to check my catalog for you.



I'll add Canberra to the list. She'll be drawn on August 5th, or perhaps sooner if I can get other things done! Goodness things are getting busy! >__>

I'm actually not seeking any items at the moment (just hit the 1.1 million mark on my HHA house 8DDD), but thank you for asking  
Do you have a shop on at Re-Tail? I'll keep you in mind for the future if I'm ever hunting an item!



jaxvxo said:


> Ooooo~ when you're not busy I would LOVE a signature made by you



What would you like in your signature? Depending on complexity I can try to add it in before the 5th! c:
(Eeek I see you're rocking the Merengue picture as your avvie still!!)


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'll add Canberra to the list. She'll be drawn on August 5th, or perhaps sooner if I can get other things done! Goodness things are getting busy! >__>
> 
> I'm actually not seeking any items at the moment (just hit the 1.1 million mark on my HHA house 8DDD), but thank you for asking
> Do you have a shop on at Re-Tail? I'll keep you in mind for the future if I'm ever hunting an item!



I _do_ have a trading post in Re-Tail- it's due for an update this weekend. Check back Sunday for my current catalog- I've a bunch of new stuff to offer. And I'll go ahead and pay you now, because I can. Thanks much!


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I _do_ have a trading post in Re-Tail- it's due for an update this weekend. Check back Sunday for my current catalog- I've a bunch of new stuff to offer. And I'll go ahead and pay you now, because I can. Thanks much!


Just got your bells, thank you  You're the most prompt buyer I've had in a while, haha xD

I will definitely give your trading post a look when you open it up again c:


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't believe I didn't come across this topic sooner. =O
> 
> 
> When you have the time could you do Vic for me? Think these are fantastic, can't wait to see the rest.



Vic! 



Spoiler







The 3 images on the wiki were kinda hard to reference so I hope I got everything right! 

Time: ??? (forgot again woops)

Edit: Forgot to mention; still need payment on this one!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks great! I wasn't able to find any good reference pictures of Vic either, but you did a very good job.


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

Ahh glad you like it! It looks pretty nice as your avatar!


----------



## Holls (Aug 2, 2013)

Would you be able to draw me Fauna? 

I will pay you now, but I will be away for the next week, as I am taking part in a mission trip around my province


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

Holls said:


> Would you be able to draw me Fauna?
> 
> I will pay you now, but I will be away for the next week, as I am taking part in a mission trip around my province



Yep, I'll mark down Fauna for the 5th!  
My to do list is getting pretty long xD


----------



## Holls (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooops XD 

I paid you twice, thats okay! I'm just super de duper excited for it!!


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

I sent back 100 bells xD 
Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## jaxvxo (Aug 2, 2013)

windfall said:


> What would you like in your signature? Depending on complexity I can try to add it in before the 5th! c:
> (Eeek I see you're rocking the Merengue picture as your avvie still!!)



Hmmm I was wondering if you could do something like the size of your sig, only with merengue on one side & my character on the other with my friends' code, & maybe town name in it?

& of course I am!  it is perfection!


----------



## windfall (Aug 2, 2013)

jaxvxo said:


> Hmmm I was wondering if you could do something like the size of your sig, only with merengue on one side & my character on the other with my friends' code, & maybe town name in it?
> 
> & of course I am!  it is perfection!



Could you give me a picture of your character as a reference?  Also, what's your town name? xD 
I'm kinda getting a bit swamped with commissions, so I'm going to put that down as the 6th!

edit: I'm probably going to use a different font than the one I'm currently using in my siggy (unless you want me to use the same font xD) Or if you have a font preference let me know


----------



## jaxvxo (Aug 3, 2013)

windfall said:


> Could you give me a picture of your character as a reference?  Also, what's your town name? xD
> I'm kinda getting a bit swamped with commissions, so I'm going to put that down as the 6th!
> 
> edit: I'm probably going to use a different font than the one I'm currently using in my siggy (unless you want me to use the same font xD) Or if you have a font preference let me know



Sure! 
My town's name is Mitakiha
Oh & my name is Jackie if you want to add that X)
& alright no problem, a different font is fine with me, I'm not sure what kind of font to use . . . maybe a cute bubble letter one?  Make sure not to over work yourself with these things X)!

AH! Why is the picture coming out so big & sideways DX


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

whereiskellie said:


> i just love your art. Its perfectly stunning!
> 
> I know today is your day off and I don't know if i can do reservations, but i'd like to try and save a spot for sometime this week.
> 
> ...




Both under the spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 4, 2013)

You did such an amazing job! thank you so much


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

whereiskellie said:


> You did such an amazing job! thank you so much



Ahh I'm glad you like it 
It's a shame TBT scaled down the siggy though. Don't upload the siggy; try using the <img> </img> tags (replace the < and > with [ ] brackets) and then click the url in the quote and copy the complete url: 



> http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9078&d=1375592312



If you upload it, the siggy automatically scales down to a max width of 500px; I made that signature 700px. I feel like the 500px limit scaled doesn't do the siggy justice :c

Let me know if that works for you!


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

SnowyWolf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw your signature and I absolutely love it! I was wondering if you do something like that for me and with Whitney (head shot) picture in it with my screen name "SnowyWolf". I will pay you 300 tbt! I know you're busy with a bunch of these requests and you need a day off, but I am willing to wait. Let me know if you can do this!
> 
> Animal crossing wikia link: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Whitney




Whitney Siggy!


Spoiler







I had so much trouble drawing her x__X Wolves and foxes aren't my thing.


----------



## SnowyWolf (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, nice timing! This is great  tyvm!!!


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

Haha, yeah I just posted it then I saw your PM! xD

To get the full 700px width of the siggy copy the quote below but substitute the < and > with [ ] brackets. 


> <img>http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9128&d=1375639101</img>



Edit: It's better to do it like this because TBT scales siggys down to 500px width if you upload them.


----------



## SnowyWolf (Aug 4, 2013)

got it!


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome  It looks great full sized  

You can also use the <center> </center> code to make it centered, if you prefer. 
So basically


> <center><img>http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9128&d=1375639101</img></center>



(Just change the brackets again)


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 4, 2013)

Can I request Olivia? 
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Olivia


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

You said:


> Can I request Olivia?
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Olivia



Sure, I'll add her on the list for the 7th.


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Adorable artwork, windfall! I would like to commission a portrait of my favorite villager, Canberra. I can pay 100 forum bells, and if there are any items you're looking for, I'm happy to check my catalog for you.



Canberra!


Spoiler







Ahh I like how the colouring on this one turned out! Hope you like it! ^^

Time: ~30 mins.

Edit: Expect Fauna in a few hours! Have things to do.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 5, 2013)

It's my favorite grumpy face, Canberra! Her green eyes have so much depth, so lush and leafy. <3 I love it, thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2013)

May I request Brewster with a cup of coffee? I'll pay now!


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> May I request Brewster with a cup of coffee? I'll pay now!



I can try, but Brewster and a cup of coffee may be a tad bit too detailed to fit in the boxes I draw in and I don't want to enlarge the box because I want this to be a portrait series xD

If I can't manage to fit in the cup of coffee, would just Brewster alone be okay?

Edit: Just got your payment xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2013)

windfall said:


> I can try, but Brewster and a cup of coffee may be a tad bit too detailed to fit in the boxes I draw in and I don't want to enlarge the box because I want this to be a portrait series xD
> 
> If I can't manage to fit in the cup of coffee, would just Brewster alone be okay?



That'd be fine!


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> That'd be fine!



Okay, I slotted Brewster with his coffee in for the 7th! c:


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 5, 2013)

Could I get one of Isabelle? A Signature Pic.


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Could I get one of Isabelle?



I'll mark Isabelle down on my list; she'll be done anywhere between August 8th to the 11th. I'll PM you when I finish!

Edit: Just noticed you asked for a signature pic x__X 
Umm yeah I can try that still though lol


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

Holls said:


> Would you be able to draw me Fauna?
> 
> I will pay you now, but I will be away for the next week, as I am taking part in a mission trip around my province



Fauna!


Spoiler








Had some trouble drawing her nose/snout xD She's really cute, though! Hope you like it!

Time: Forgot x__X


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll pay 300 for a drawing of Lolly


----------



## windfall (Aug 6, 2013)

jaxvxo said:


> Hmmm I was wondering if you could do something like the size of your sig, only with merengue on one side & my character on the other with my friends' code, & maybe town name in it?
> 
> & of course I am!  it is perfection!



Your signature~~ 



Spoiler







To get the full 700px width of the siggy and to have it centered, copy the quote below but substitute the < and > with [ and ] brackets respectively. 


> </center><img>http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9356&d=1375816185</img></center>



Hope you like it! ;o; I haven't had much practice drawing people at all :c


Doing your signature this way is better because TBT scales siggys down to 500px width if you upload them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> I'll pay 300 for a drawing of Lolly



lol I just noticed your post! Did you want a signature, or just a portrait? A portrait's only 100 bells, so you don't have to overpay xD


----------



## Mao (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd like a portrait of Mitzi if that's ok shes not my villager but no one needs to know that Also no rush ;o I don't mind waiting~


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh sure I'll take a signature then 
Name: ミ★
Town:  さくら
FC: 3110-4598-5172
DA: 1700 2294 1084


----------



## windfall (Aug 6, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I'd like a portrait of Mitzi if that's ok shes not my villager but no one needs to know that Also no rush ;o I don't mind waiting~



I'll add Mitzi to the list!  
She'll probably be done after the 11th though, if you don't mind waiting! I'll PM you when I'm done c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> Oh sure I'll take a signature then
> Name: ミ★
> Town:  さくら
> FC: 3110-4598-5172
> DA: 1700 2294 1084



I'm not sure if my fonts will be able to render Japanese characters, but I'll try ;o;


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh if it won't work that's ok thanks! ^^ Do I send the bells now?


----------



## Mao (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'm also using this for my profile picture. Do you want me to pay you the bells now? I should probably rules again since last time I read them was a few days ago...


----------



## windfall (Aug 6, 2013)

Wish said:


> Oh if it won't work that's ok thanks! ^^ Do I send the bells now?



You can send them later, I won't get to your siggy for a while ^^; 
(I've got an exam to study for lololol) Probably after the 10th!


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh okay

Good luck on exams!


----------



## windfall (Aug 6, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Thanks! I'm also using this for my profile picture. Do you want me to pay you the bells now? I should probably rules again since last time I read them was a few days ago...



You can pay later xD I don't want to take your bells now since I won't get around to drawing Mitzi till later. 
I'm always flattered when people use my art as their avvies 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> Oh okay
> 
> Good luck on exams!



Thanks a bunch!
I'll probably need it lol


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd like 2 pictures! 
1: Isabelle - Happy background please!
2: Reese with Cyrus - Heart for background!
I'll pay 200 TBT Bells once uploaded!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> I'd like 2 pictures!
> 1: Isabelle - Happy background please!
> 2: Reese with Cyrus - Heart for background!
> I'll pay 200 TBT Bells once uploaded!



I choose the backgrounds for my images, sorry (it's in my OP).  
Plus it's pretty hard to get an image in the background when it's basically the character's head taking up the most space. 

Anyhow, if you don't mind not having a heart in the background, I'll slot you in my to-do list. They won't be done until after the 11th, though.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh ok then!  I still hope for happy backgrounds for both though XD


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> Oh ok then!  I still hope for happy backgrounds for both though XD


Most of my recent pictures use pretty bright colours  Plus Isabelle and Reese are pretty bright themselves! 

I'll PM you when I finish.

Edit: Ugh forgot to mention - it's one character per portrait, so the Reese/Cyrus one will have to be split up. There's not enough room in my allocated portrait space to draw two of them together. I'll mark the Isabelle one down for now.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't worry! Last question/hope/suggestion: Is there some way to connect them? You know those charms that 2 people connect to make a heart? Something like that? If not possible, it's alright!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> Don't worry! Last question/hope/suggestion: Is there some way to connect them? You know those charms that 2 people connect to make a heart? Something like that? If not possible, it's alright!



Errmm honestly this thread was mainly made as a way for me to practice colour theory lol. I don't want to get overly complicated with people's graphic requests...but that being said I don't really get what you're trying to tell me right now x__X 

I'll try sketching them together in a larger portrait space since I kind of have a vague idea of a picture of them together, but I don't want to guarantee anything. This would cost more TBT bells though, just so you know!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry if I'm getting too complicated! I'll just accept the images anyway you draw it!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Umm okay lol I'll see what I can turn up then!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is slightly OT from this little shop, but I have a quick poll up on another thread.... the basic jist is where do you post your art? Or where do you go to view art? I'd like to expand my horizons, rather than just sit at the TBT marketplace. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?81712-Where-do-you-post-your-art

If you could vote on the poll, or express any experience with either Deviantart, Tumblr or Instagram I'd super appreciate any input!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

You said:


> Can I request Olivia?
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Olivia



Olivia!


Spoiler








Her design is very simple so I tried to use lots of colours to make up for it. Hope you like it! 

Time: ~30 mins. 

Expect Brewster tonight!
after masterchef


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> Olivia!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks alot!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello windfall! My birthay is coming up and I was wondering if I could get a birthday themed picture! I would either like my Mayor with a B-Day Cake, but if you don't like drawing humans, then I would like Poncho with a B-Day Cake that says, Happy Birthday, Jordan! on it. I hope you can do it!

EDIT: D'oh, I forgot to give you a picture of my person!

Here he is!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Hello windfall! My birthay is coming up and I was wondering if I could get a birthday themed picture! I would either like my Mayor with a B-Day Cake, but if you don't like drawing humans, then I would like Poncho with a B-Day Cake that says, Happy Birthday, Jordan! on it. I hope you can do it!
> 
> EDIT: D'oh, I forgot to give you a picture of my person!
> 
> ...


When is your birthday? I have an exam on Monday I need to study for, which is why I'm not drawing till the 11th. (Might be up for a quick doodle though, it really depends)

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> May I request Brewster with a cup of coffee? I'll pay now!



Brewster!



Spoiler







I managed that cup of coffee!  Hope you like it!

Forgot how long I spent on this x__X

And with that, there will be no further pictures until Monday! Cheers!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> When is your birthday? I have an exam on Monday I need to study for, which is why I'm not drawing till the 11th. (Might be up for a quick doodle though, it really depends)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, my birthday's on the 12th, which is a day after your exam, but I don't want you to pressure you or anything, so you can make it after my birthday. ^^


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Well, my birthday's on the 12th, which is a day after your exam, but I don't want you to pressure you or anything, so you can make it after my birthday. ^^



Ahh okay, I'll keep that in mind! I just don't want to make any promises I can't keep, so sorry for the inconvenience! 
Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> Ahh okay, I'll keep that in mind! I just don't want to make any promises I can't keep, so sorry for the inconvenience!
> Hope you have a great birthday!



Thanks, I hope I have a great birthday too!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> When is your birthday? I have an exam on Monday I need to study for, which is why I'm not drawing till the 11th. (Might be up for a quick doodle though, it really depends)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Brewster looks so relaxed!Thanks so much! I really like your art and I'll be requesting every once in a while!


----------



## windfall (Aug 7, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Brewster looks so relaxed!Thanks so much! I really like your art and I'll be requesting every once in a while!



I'm glad you like it c: I'm super pleased with how the colours turned out on Brewster's picture. 
I'll probably slow requests down even more when September rolls around though xD But I hope to keep drawing for a long while!


----------



## windfall (Aug 12, 2013)

Lolly siggy for Wish! It feels nice to be drawing again~~ 



Spoiler







To get the full-sized siggy, copy the quote below but substitute the < and > for [ and ]. 



> <center><img>http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9974&d=1376357307</img><center>



Hope you like it!  If you want me to change anything, let me know and I'll try my best~

Edit: I drew the Isabelle siggy for ChibiSylph, but I'm just waiting on what text they want on their siggy x__X;;

- - - Post Merge - - -
UGH POSTMERGE. WHY. 
*shakes fist*



Hazelx said:


> I'd like a portrait of Mitzi if that's ok shes not my villager but no one needs to know that Also no rush ;o I don't mind waiting~



Mitzi!! 



Spoiler






I actually started sketching her out yesterday during my studybreak, but I finished it off today 8D I'm loving this one. I hope you like it as much as I do!

And that's all for today; I'm pretty exhausted.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

For your 40 images problem, you should remove the first ones on the list whenever you need to add more. You should keep them saved on your PC though, in case someone had to restart their laptop and it's not there anymore (I'm probably the only one who went through this except it's still on the original post lol.).
----
Can you please draw Sprinkle? She's a blue penguin. Also, if you decide to include a shirt, can you make it a watermelon shirt? It's what she is wearing in my game. It's fine if you can't though.


----------



## windfall (Aug 12, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> For your 40 images problem, you should remove the first ones on the list whenever you need to add more. You should keep them saved on your PC though, in case someone had to restart their laptop and it's not there anymore (I'm probably the only one who went through this except it's still on the original post lol.).
> ----
> Can you please draw Sprinkle? She's a blue penguin. Also, if you decide to include a shirt, can you make it a watermelon shirt? It's what she is wearing in my game. It's fine if you can't though.



I have all the art files saved on my laptop, so it's all good; just a matter of displaying them here haha. I'm probably gunna make them tiny icon sized files on the front page when I hit the limit, I started a tiny 3x3 quilt thing and I think it looks pretty cute. Thanks for your suggestion though  I should probably take that bit off my OP, I'm surprised you went through it all! I tend to get a tiny bit verbose at times, haha xD  


And yepp I can add Sprinkle on my list! I can try adding the watermelon shirt, usually I only draw the top bits of the shirts anyway so it shouldn't be too hard to do! She'll probably be drawn on the 13th or 14th though, since I've got a few more pictures to do before I do yours.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

OK, thanks! Can't wait to see the result! Sorry if this has been asked before, but which program do you use? I never seen such a crisp and unique art style before.


----------



## windfall (Aug 12, 2013)

You're actually the first person to ask! I use Paint Tool SAI  Then depending on how bright/dark the image is I sometimes edit it on GIMP.


----------



## windfall (Aug 12, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Could I get one of Isabelle? A Signature Pic.



Isabelle Siggy for Sylph! :O



Spoiler







Hope you like it  Thanks for getting back to me so quickly hahaha. 

/this is actually the last one for the night xD I promise! x__X

To get the full-sized siggy, copy the quote below but substitute the < and > for [ and ]. 


> <center><img>http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9974&d=1376357307</img><center>


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Hello windfall! My birthay is coming up and I was wondering if I could get a birthday themed picture! I would either like my Mayor with a B-Day Cake, but if you don't like drawing humans, then I would like Poncho with a B-Day Cake that says, Happy Birthday, Jordan! on it. I hope you can do it!
> 
> EDIT: D'oh, I forgot to give you a picture of my person!
> 
> ...



I didn't want to miss your birthday   Turns out I did anyway x_X But I did manage a picture! Hopefully you see it first thing when you sign on the forums, even though it's late.



Spoiler







I drew Poncho, since I'm not too good with drawing humans, haha. The cake was a bit too small to put words on them and I have no idea how old you're turning or if you even like chocolate cake, but hopefully you like the picture! 

Oh, and HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY! 

...edit: oh darn I think I missed your birthday by a day xD Yeah I did miss your birthday D; I'm so sorry! ;o; I got my dates mixed up x__X


----------



## Blues (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> You're actually the first person to ask! I use Paint Tool SAI  Then depending on how bright/dark the image is I sometimes edit it on GIMP.



I'm quite the fan of GIMP. Awesome to hear that you use it!


----------



## Bluebirds (Aug 13, 2013)

Ummm, Wind fall do you do Signatures? if so how much do the cost?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like the sigatures with the villagers, past dredamies and th town name?


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Blues said:


> I'm quite the fan of GIMP. Awesome to hear that you use it!



My laptop struggles to run photoshop, so my friend recommended GIMP :v It works well enough for my needs. GIMP users highfive! 




Bluebirds said:


> Ummm, Wind fall do you do Signatures? if so how much do the cost?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Like the sigatures with the villagers, past dredamies and th town name?



Nope, sorry I don't make those signatures, since there are a bunch of nice folks on TBT Marketplace who do them. Off the top of my head, Lottie and Bato make rather nice signatures; you can try requesting from them instead. Although I think Lottie has her requests closed at the moment...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> I didn't want to miss your birthday   Turns out I did anyway x_X But I did manage a picture! Hopefully you see it first thing when you sign on the forums, even though it's late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! And chocolate cake is my favorite! Thanks for the great picture!

Also, this was the first thing I saw when I signed in!


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Hikari said:


> I love it! And chocolate cake is my favorite! Thanks for the great picture!
> 
> Also, this was the first thing I saw when I signed in!



Ahh glad you like it  Hope you had a great birthday


----------



## Hikari (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> Ahh glad you like it  Hope you had a great birthday



I had a great birthday and the picture is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Wish (Aug 13, 2013)

Im so sorry I've been gone, it looks fantastic, let me send the bells now thanks!


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Wish said:


> Im so sorry I've been gone, it looks fantastic, let me send the bells now thanks!



It's all good, send the bells whenever~ Glad you like it, Lolly is adorable and I can see why she's on everyone's wishlist xD

Edit: nvm lol got your bells! TY!


----------



## Blues (Aug 13, 2013)

windfall said:


> My laptop struggles to run photoshop, so my friend recommended GIMP :v It works well enough for my needs. GIMP users highfive!



Ah, yes. My problem was I never could find the version of photoshop I was used to. So I just went with GIMP, which I had taught myself to use.

*highfive*


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> For your 40 images problem, you should remove the first ones on the list whenever you need to add more. You should keep them saved on your PC though, in case someone had to restart their laptop and it's not there anymore (I'm probably the only one who went through this except it's still on the original post lol.).
> ----
> Can you please draw Sprinkle? She's a blue penguin. Also, if you decide to include a shirt, can you make it a watermelon shirt? It's what she is wearing in my game. It's fine if you can't though.



Sprinkle!



Spoiler








She's so cute with her little swirl on her head! I tried making it a watermelon shirt, but it's kind of hard to tell :/ 
Hope you like it! 



Blues said:


> Ah, yes. My problem was I never could find the version of photoshop I was used to. So I just went with GIMP, which I had taught myself to use.
> 
> *highfive*



I self taught myself GIMP too xD Mostly followed tutorials in the beginning them I branched off on my own~ It's a very solid program, considering it's opensource


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

When I click on the Attachment #### (too lazy to remember the numbers, lol.) it says it's an invalid link. Could you put the picture without the spoiler? I think it would work then.


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

You're fast xD I was just going to PM you too! 

I edited the other post, hopefully it works now without you needing to click the link. It'll just stay uploaded twice lol.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh, it's so cute! Definitely saving that to my laptop


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 13, 2013)

Omg, sorry for late payment, have been busy with other things. I'll pay after typing this post. I'd actually like to cancel the Cyrus and Reese one. One of my friends wanted them but changed their mind.


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> Omg, sorry for late payment, have been busy with other things. I'll pay after typing this post. I'd actually like to cancel the Cyrus and Reese one. One of my friends wanted them but changed their mind.



Okay, I got your bells! Thanks for sending them. I'll try and start Isabelle later but right now I'm kind of uninspired xD It'll probably be up tonight; latest tomorrow.


----------



## windfall (Aug 13, 2013)

Okie, just finished the Isabelle picture 



Spoiler







AHhhhhh okay. 

That's it for tonight!


----------



## Charlee (Aug 14, 2013)

Could you draw Dora pretty please? ^_^


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Charlee said:


> Could you draw Dora pretty please? ^_^



Sure, I'll draw her later today.


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Charlee said:


> Could you draw Dora pretty please? ^_^



Dora!



Spoiler







~~~ woooo I don't really have anything to say today @_@ 
Need to do some school-related stuff lolol ugh.


----------



## Charlee (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, she's so adorable! Thank you so much! OuO
I'll be using it as an avatar, if that's alright.


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Charlee said:


> Oh, she's so adorable! Thank you so much! OuO
> I'll be using it as an avatar, if that's alright.



Yupyup, that's fine. I see you're already using it as your avvie xD


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 14, 2013)

Omg, it looks so cool! I'll be using it as my avatar!


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> Omg, it looks so cool! I'll be using it as my avatar!



Cool, go for it! Glad you like it that much


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

Can u draw Chief


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

iMannySpears said:


> Can u draw Chief



Sure, I'll draw him tomorrow. I actually drew him a while back for someone else xD


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

iMannySpears said:


> Can u draw Chief



Chief!



Spoiler








Actually got inspired to draw Chief after looking at his wiki page again so here we go


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey windfall can I have a profile pic of Phoebe  she's one of the cutest uchi villagers :3


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Hey windfall can I have a profile pic of Phoebe  she's one of the cutest uchi villagers :3



I'll draw her later today


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'll draw her later today


Okay, thanks  Do I pay 100 bells now or when your finished? (sorry but I didn't really read all of the text on the first post xD)


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Okay, thanks  Do I pay 100 bells now or when your finished? (sorry but I didn't really read all of the text on the first post xD)



Lol you can pay now or later if you'd like. Whatever you want! 
As long as I get paid, it's all good.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

windfall said:


> Lol you can pay now or later if you'd like. Whatever you want!
> As long as I get paid, it's all good.


I paid the money  (I just want to do it now in-case I can't go on later)


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> I paid the money  (I just want to do it now in-case I can't go on later)



Thanks much!  I'll PM you when I finish!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooh, the Isabelle picture looks so cool! However, I'm using a tablet to type now, not a laptop, so I can't use it as a pic yet!


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Hey windfall can I have a profile pic of Phoebe  she's one of the cutest uchi villagers :3



Phoebe!


Spoiler







I included a little icon I resized. I like her phoenix-esque design.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

windfall said:


> Phoebe!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


thanks! yeah, she looks like a phoenix 
EDIT: umm how do I get the URL to update my profile pic? It says invalid file...


----------



## windfall (Aug 15, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> thanks! yeah, she looks like a phoenix
> EDIT: umm how do I get the URL to update my profile pic? It says invalid file...



Hmm that's interesting. You can save the icon-sized one on your desktop and just upload it the old fashioned way? xD 
TBT scales images kind of terribly so I would recommend you using the icon sized one.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 15, 2013)

windfall said:


> Hmm that's interesting. You can save the icon-sized one on your desktop and just upload it the old fashioned way? xD
> TBT scales images kind of terribly so I would recommend you using the icon sized one.


Uhh, sure lol. I tried the icon-sized one but it didn't work so I'll just try this.
EDIT: Yay it works  thank you!


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Still doing portraits  
Post and I'll probably get it done tomorrow :B


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 19, 2013)

Can you draw O'Hare?


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> Can you draw O'Hare?



Yupp I'll add him to my list.
I"ll PM you when I finish!


----------



## missmew (Aug 19, 2013)

Could I request a Diana signature with my Mayor name (Mew) and Town name (Anomaly)?


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

missmew said:


> Could I request a Diana signature with my Mayor name (Mew) and Town name (Anomaly)?



Yep  Is that all you want on your signature? 
Also, do you have any font preference? xD


----------



## missmew (Aug 19, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yep  Is that all you want on your signature?
> Also, do you have any font preference? xD



Yep! Could I give you artistic freedom on the font?


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

missmew said:


> Yep! Could I give you artistic freedom on the font?


Haha, sure  I'll PM you when I finish it.


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> Can you draw O'Hare?



O'Hare!



Spoiler


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 19, 2013)

windfall said:


> O'Hare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> Thanks a lot


Haha, no problem  
I just sent you a PM to let you know I finished it xD You can ignore it lol

Edit: Diana will be up in a couple hours because I don't feel like drawing right now xD


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like to make another request, and you of course do not have to do it right now 

I would like to have you draw Mint  I would prefer a sky blue background, if you can.


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would like to make another request, and you of course do not have to do it right now
> 
> I would like to have you draw Mint  I would prefer a sky blue background, if you can.



I might get it done today, or maybe tomorrow xD I still need to draw Diana today.
I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between Mint's green and sky blue, but maybe I can try a dark blue? We'll see xD


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Diana!



Spoiler






Hope you like it  

I would recommend saving the avatar-sized one and uploading it, rather than using the bigger version since TBT resizes things kind of badly.


----------



## missmew (Aug 19, 2013)

windfall said:


> Diana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute! Thank you. <3


----------



## Queen Greene (Aug 19, 2013)

These are all so super cute! Would you mind taking a crack at Pietro whenever you can? I would love to have one as my avatar!


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would like to make another request, and you of course do not have to do it right now
> 
> I would like to have you draw Mint  I would prefer a sky blue background, if you can.





Spoiler







Managed the sky blue background  Hope you like it~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Queen Greene said:


> These are all so super cute! Would you mind taking a crack at Pietro whenever you can? I would love to have one as my avatar!



I'll try and get Pietro done tomorrow  I'll add him to my list and I'll PM you when I'm done~


----------



## Queen Greene (Aug 19, 2013)

> I'll try and get Pietro done tomorrow  I'll add him to my list and I'll PM you when I'm done~


Awesome, thank you! I look forward to it.  I sent your payment. (Just in case. I don't wanna make you wait.)


----------



## windfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Queen Greene said:


> Awesome, thank you! I look forward to it.  I sent your payment. (Just in case. I don't wanna make you wait.)


Okay! Just got your payment, thanks much!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd like either Shep or Punchy please (choose one that's easier to draw!).


----------



## windfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Queen Greene said:


> These are all so super cute! Would you mind taking a crack at Pietro whenever you can? I would love to have one as my avatar!



Pietro! 



Spoiler







He's so colourful I had to keep checking back that I wasn't missing anything @_@ 
I made 2 icon sized ones, so I you can pick which one you like best 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> I'd like either Shep or Punchy please (choose one that's easier to draw!).



Hmmm I think I may give Punchy a try, since I have trouble with snouts xD 
I'll probably decided when I start sketching, haha. I'll have Punchy/Shep done by Thursday  
I'll PM you when I'm done~


----------



## windfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Velma was requested via PM~



Spoiler




Jinkies!



I like how the wiki article says she was inspired by Velma from Scooby doo. I can totally see that xD


----------



## Queen Greene (Aug 20, 2013)

windfall said:


> Pietro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I love it! He's perfect, thank you so much! I saved the first one to my comp, and I'll use the first avatar sized one on the site, if that's okay with you.


----------



## windfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Queen Greene said:


> OMG I love it! He's perfect, thank you so much! I saved the first one to my comp, and I'll use the first avatar sized one on the site, if that's okay with you.



That's fine  Glad you like it~


----------



## windfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Another request via PM - Static!



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Aug 21, 2013)

Another request via PM - Lucky!



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Aug 21, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I'd like either Shep or Punchy please (choose one that's easier to draw!).



I decided to draw Shep! 



Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (Aug 21, 2013)

windfall said:


> I decided to draw Shep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, gonna pay you naw :3


----------



## windfall (Aug 21, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Awesome, gonna pay you naw :3



Thanks  Just got your bells


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you draw me one of my dreamies? Any will be Ok, whatever you find easiest/will look best. I shall use it as an avatar. I'll pay you now :3


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> Can you draw me one of my dreamies? Any will be Ok, whatever you find easiest/will look best. I shall use it as an avatar. I'll pay you now :3



I'll surprise you then  Not sure who I'm going to draw x)
I'll start drawing in about 2 hours (my uncle is coming so I need to help clean the house xD), so expect it within 3 hours!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

Could you do Cesar? He's literally one of my favorite animals in the game QuQ


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> Can you draw me one of my dreamies? Any will be Ok, whatever you find easiest/will look best. I shall use it as an avatar. I'll pay you now :3


I drew... *drumroll* 


Spoiler



 
Rodney! 
I love his relaxed face x) Shading took a while x_X



Hope you like it 




Hyogo said:


> Could you do Cesar? He's literally one of my favorite animals in the game QuQ


Yeppp~~ I'll start on him soon, just gunna take a quick break xD


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 23, 2013)

windfall said:


> I drew... *drumroll*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Omg I love it! Ty


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yeppp~~ I'll start on him soon, just gunna take a quick break xD


Awesome o3o

I'll send the bells right away then!


----------



## rivulet (Aug 23, 2013)

could i get a picture of stitches? i didn't see him on the list


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Could you do Cesar? He's literally one of my favorite animals in the game QuQ


Cesar!



Spoiler







His sketch took forever @_@ I think I scrapped like 3 other sketches before colouring this one xD Colouring him was fun though. Went for a different style than my other pictures. But I like how he turned out! Hope you do too~




rivulet said:


> could i get a picture of stitches? i didn't see him on the list


Yeppp I'll try and draw Stitches today~ (or right now lol)


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

I love it! QuQ

Thanks alot!


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

rivulet said:


> could i get a picture of stitches? i didn't see him on the list



Stitches!



Spoiler








Tried to do a different sorta style than what I usually do. Hope you like it!


----------



## rivulet (Aug 23, 2013)

windfall said:


> Stitches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg ;v;

i'll pay you right now

i love it <333


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

I know you're not accepting anymore commissions today.

But I'd LOVE to see you do Punchy whenever you're free again.


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> I know you're not accepting anymore commissions today.
> 
> But I'd LOVE to see you do Punchy whenever you're free again.



I'll draw Punchy this Sunday  
I'm going to a wedding tomorrow B) lol


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 23, 2013)

Can I request Molly?


----------



## windfall (Aug 23, 2013)

IceSpear said:


> Can I request Molly?



Sure, she'll be drawn on Sunday probably  Latest Monday


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 23, 2013)

windfall said:


> Sure, she'll be drawn on Sunday probably  Latest Monday


OK, no rush, the best art takes time!


----------



## Ramune (Aug 24, 2013)

Can I have a signature of Marina please?
Name: Mint
Town: Aurora
FC: 3480 2596 2404
DA: 4300 2144 6461


----------



## Keen (Aug 24, 2013)

Could I have a avatar of Marina, please?  

I love your work so much! I'm okay with waiting! I'll even pay double!


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

Ramune said:


> Can I have a signature of Marina please?
> Name: Mint
> Town: Aurora
> FC: 3480 2596 2404
> DA: 4300 2144 6461



Unfortunately I don't make signatures anymore. If you want a siggy, there are lots of other shops on the TBT marketplace that will make you one 



River said:


> Could I have a avatar of Marina, please?
> 
> I love your work so much! I'm okay with waiting! I'll even pay double!


I'll add Marina to the list  Don't worry about paying double xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah you're back! How'd the Wedding go?

I'll send my payment right now just so I know it's done.


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Ah you're back! How'd the Wedding go?
> 
> I'll send my payment right now just so I know it's done.


It was great  We were right by the lake so in the evening there was a pretty sunset and in the evening the city was alive with light. 
Plus I'm super happy for the bride and groom, they're great together. 

Anyway, thanks for the bells! I'll start drawing in a couple hours xD


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> But I'd LOVE to see you do Punchy whenever you're free again.



Punchy!



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2013)

That's well pretty *-*

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

IceSpear said:


> Can I request Molly?



Molly! 



Spoiler







She's so cute. 
Plus her name reminds me of Molly from _Sherlock_.


----------



## Keen (Aug 25, 2013)

Awww so CUTE!!! 

I'm already a fan of you Windfall, but my goodness, I'm blushing now.

You like SHERLOCK!!!! *Heartthrob*


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahhhh Sherlock is /only/ the best show ever!! Glad to know you're a fan too, River!

I think they finally wrapped up season 3 filming so yayyyy we can finally watch it sometime soon! 
I need to know how/what happened at the end of season 2 :c


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 25, 2013)

windfall said:


> Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see her with a Sherlock homes hat! lol


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

IceSpear said:


> I could see her with a Sherlock homes hat! lol



Now that you mention in, so can I xD 
I might add that in one day, haha.


----------



## Keen (Aug 25, 2013)

I just can't wait to see what happens with the Moriarty storyline.. I know how season 2 ended but really, there are so many conspiracies going around about who or what he actually was so I'm interested to see if they finish the story off. 

I also want to know how Molly ties into what happened at the end of season two. 

Was Watson's speech not the best thing ever? Did you cry? Cause I did.


----------



## windfall (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Moriarty is gone; I don't see how they could bring him back! And for sure Molly played a part in Sherlock's fall. Not sure what, or how, but I need to know :c I love Molly so much, she's probably my favourite character haha.  

Watson's speech was moving, but I didn't cry  But I heard a ton of folks did. Martin Freeman did a phenomenal job acting that last scene out, so I can understand why! Plus he started limping again after he walked away :c 

Did you see the really short teaser trailer they posted for season 3? 
I want to see how they make John and Sherlock meet again. I kinda hope John slaps him, haha. 


And to be a bit more on topic: I think I'll draw Marina tomorrow, sorry D:


----------



## Farobi (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm back! May i now request Punchy? I have a fair amount of bells, and I actually like Punchy more than Shep (close tie though).

Cant wait to see one! :>

Edit: haha i see that you drew punchy not too long ago, mind making it a tad different? Gonna pay you when you reply :>


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like gala please!


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

OMG Fellow Sherlockians! <3 If they follow the books, a new villain will be introduced ^_^ I actually gave each of my villagers a sherlock counterpart, O'hare is Watson and Roscoe is Mycroft ^_^ 

WATSON. HAS. A. MUSTACHE. IN. SEASON. 3. *dies of excitement*

On another note, can i request Roscoe please


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> OMG Fellow Sherlockians! <3 If they follow the books, a new villain will be introduced ^_^ I actually gave each of my villagers a sherlock counterpart, O'hare is Watson and Roscoe is Mycroft ^_^
> 
> WATSON. HAS. A. MUSTACHE. IN. SEASON. 3. *dies of excitement*
> 
> On another note, can i request Roscoe please



Say what? Sherlock is based on books? Are they other than the original Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> Say what? Sherlock is based on books? Are they other than the original Sherlock Holmes?



You know, the original books by Arthur Conan Doyle, if i'm not mistaken:



Spoiler



Sebastian Moran May or may not become the new villain~



I'm thinking it comes out near Christmas time, about the same time as the second hobbit film xD


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> You know, the original books by Arthur Conan Doyle, if i'm not mistaken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I knew Conan Doyle's books, but I wondered if there was a new series (more modern, etc) for Sherlock to be based on. I must admit, I'm not that well-versed in Sherlock Holmes. I _did_ watch an old show called "Sherlock Holmes in the 22nd Century."


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> Well, I knew Conan Doyle's books, but I wondered if there was a new series (more modern, etc) for Sherlock to be based on. I must admit, I'm not that well-versed in Sherlock Holmes. I _did_ watch an old show called "Sherlock Holmes in the 22nd Century."



Umm, they may have based it off the old movie/tv series. I'm sure they mainly followed the books, but modernized it a whole lot.  

Who's your favourite character? other than Sherlock i guess... xD


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> Umm, they may have based it off the old movie/tv series. I'm sure they mainly followed the books, but modernized it a whole lot.
> 
> Who's your favourite character? other than Sherlock i guess... xD



Since I haven't really watched Sherlock, I can't say for certain, though I rather like Mycroft. Though Watson's pretty awesome, too. (I love how this art thread turned into a Sherlock thread.)


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> Since I haven't really watched Sherlock, I can't say for certain, though I rather like Mycroft. Though Watson's pretty awesome, too. (I love how this art thread turned into a Sherlock thread.)



I love Mycroft! :3 I have a hamster called Mycroft, a cuddly toy called Watson, a build a bear called Moriarty, and a miniature bear called Sebby/Sebastian. I also have Sherlock Cluedo amongst the books and other things.. xD

My favourite character is Sherlock, but i also love Watson and Mycroft ^_^

Indeed it has! xD


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> I love Mycroft! :3 I have a hamster called Mycroft, a cuddly toy called Watson, a build a bear called Moriarty, and a miniature bear called Sebby/Sebastian. I also have Sherlock Cluedo amongst the books and other things.. xD
> 
> My favourite character is Sherlock, but i also love Watson and Mycroft ^_^
> 
> Indeed it has! xD



'Cluedo?' What's that?


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> 'Cluedo?' What's that?



Murder mystery game, Sherlock edition, just makes it 10x as fun! xD


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> Murder mystery game, Sherlock edition, just makes it 10x as fun! xD



Ah. We just call it 'Clue.'


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> Ah. We just call it 'Clue.'



Ah, fair enough ^_^ It's a very good game, i always end up making crazy stories when the games finished xD


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> Ah, fair enough ^_^ It's a very good game, i always end up making crazy stories when the games finished xD



Haha, awesome! We should probably let windfall have their thread back. Here ya go, windfall!


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I'm back! May i now request Punchy? I have a fair amount of bells, and I actually like Punchy more than Shep (close tie though).
> 
> Cant wait to see one! :>
> 
> Edit: haha i see that you drew punchy not too long ago, mind making it a tad different? Gonna pay you when you reply :>



I can try xD 



PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I'd like gala please!



Okay, I'll add Gala to the list 



Onigiri! said:


> OMG Fellow Sherlockians! <3 If they follow the books, a new villain will be introduced ^_^ I actually gave each of my villagers a sherlock counterpart, O'hare is Watson and Roscoe is Mycroft ^_^
> 
> WATSON. HAS. A. MUSTACHE. IN. SEASON. 3. *dies of excitement*
> 
> On another note, can i request Roscoe please


O'Hare would make a great Watson :B 

And yeah I'll add Roscoe to the list too! 


And haha I was surprised to see so much Sherlock love on my thread this morning! Will it really be out during Christmastime?  
So close, yet so far...! D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blues said:


> Since I haven't really watched Sherlock, I can't say for certain, though I rather like Mycroft. Though Watson's pretty awesome, too. (I love how this art thread turned into a Sherlock thread.)



Blues, go watch Sherlock! 8D Even though the episodes are 1.5 hours each, it's well worth it :3 
You're lucky since you don't have to wait a year for season 3 xD


----------



## Keen (Aug 26, 2013)

I really hate to say it.. but my favorite character is/was Moriarty! 

Have you guys read anything about the final episode and how that played out? Basically there is evidence to suggest that the girl Sherlock meets in the bathroom, with the 'I love Sherlock' pin, is actually the really Moriarty, and the guy who played Moriarty, is actually just a actor for her! 

CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It blew my mind! I couldn't get over it! I totally didn't notice her in any other episode but she was totally there. 

Besides Moriarty, I really love Adler, and Molly. 

I can't wait for season 3, and yes, I've heard it comes out around christmas. 

I also know that Watson gets his lady friend this season.


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

River said:


> I really hate to say it.. but my favorite character is/was Moriarty!
> 
> Have you guys read anything about the final episode and how that played out? Basically there is evidence to suggest that the girl Sherlock meets in the bathroom, with the 'I love Sherlock' pin, is actually the really Moriarty, and the guy who played Moriarty, is actually just a actor for her!
> 
> ...


Ooh my gosh, what? Do you have a link to that theory?  I'd love to read it! Is she really in other episodes? 
You make me want to rewatch season 2 just to look for her xD 
I loved the episode with Irene Adler; the whole thing was amazing! Her texts to Sherlock are hilarious, and she constantly tried to "have dinner" with him and he was just totally oblivious xD Although I have to say Molly is my favourite character! Sometimes I just want to hug her :c

(Will start working on Marina soon xD)


----------



## Keen (Aug 26, 2013)

Prepare for your mind to be blown! 

Also, I think this post has some language in it.. so if you'll take offense, don't read it. 

http://iodineoxygenuraniumafall.tumblr.com/post/42690699153


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link! I didn't even know Kitty Riley was her name xD It's a plausible theory, but basically the first half of the post was just random things she pulled out of the air - honestly, I don't think gingerbread or the snow white reference really supported her claim at all. Like of the mirror and the "witch"... they were in a washroom, of course there would be mirrors xD And the "The wolf and the fox" story was kind of random as well; who says Kitty was the wolf? The author basically makes that assumption. And how do you convince a random actor to do what Moriarty did on that rooftop? Kitty must have some serious pull over Rich if that's the case. 

I did like the last half, where the E and R match the letters (well, only one E matches lol), and where apparently "Ms Moriarty" was the one who sent the text, since Sherlock signs all his texts with -SH. I didn't notice she was in so many scenes - she was even in the first episode  Crazy stuff. What would be her motive, though? To completely ruin a "consulting detective"'s life? :/ 



Anyway, enough rambling xD 

Here's Marina 



Spoiler








Edit: fixed Marina's shirt a bit >_>


----------



## Keen (Aug 26, 2013)

She's soooo cute!!! 

And yes, I understand what you mean with the first half, but then again, thats looking really deep into it. 

Its just something to think about and what if what happened on the rooftop didn't actually happen? 
Hes an 'actor' so who knows. I can't wait til season three starts up.


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

That's true, maybe we all are looking too deep into things. But for a show like Sherlock, and with so much time to just mull over things and speculate over ever detail... well, it's bound to happen x) I don't really like reading fan theories because then everything gets all confusing, haha. 

It's just a sign that we need season 3 ASAP. I think I read somewhere that they wrapped up season 3 filming, but I can't remember where...


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

Punchy! (again)



Spoiler







Another cat (and Punchy again!) but that's okay!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi! Back for another pic! Could you draw Soleil? She my Fav Villager  http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121231195846/animalcrossing/images/5/53/NewHamster1.jpg
Sry its a bad pic xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 26, 2013)

Might you be willing to draw Jacques? C: he seems to be one of my favourite residents now.


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Hi! Back for another pic! Could you draw Soleil? She my Fav Villager  http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121231195846/animalcrossing/images/5/53/NewHamster1.jpg
> Sry its a bad pic xD



Wow, that is a bad pic xD 
I'll try, though! I'll add her to the list. 



Hyogo said:


> Might you be willing to draw Jacques? C: he seems to be one of my favourite residents now.


I'll add him to the list too!


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi again! I'd like to request Erik


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> Hi again! I'd like to request Erik



I'll add him to the list


----------



## bambiicakes (Aug 27, 2013)

Could you do one of Muffy please?


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 27, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'll add him to the list too!


Sent you a PM if you could change my request to Alfonso instead of Jacques.

Thanks :c


----------



## windfall (Aug 27, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I'd like gala please!



Gala!


Spoiler









Quickly drew this up; may find time to do another tonight but going to be busy tomorrow >_>;;
Probably won't have time to do 2 drawings :c



bambiicakes said:


> Could you do one of Muffy please?



Added Muffy to the list!



Hyogo said:


> Sent you a PM if you could change my request to Alfonso instead of Jacques.
> 
> Thanks :c


Got the PM; I changed my to-do list accordingly! 
Never drew an alligator before, but I am fond of lizards.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi
I'm not sure whether it will look good or not 
But could you try drawing Pango!


----------



## beffa (Aug 28, 2013)

Can you draw me Merry? ;o;


----------



## windfall (Aug 28, 2013)

Today was a long day @_@ I'm so tired D; Anyway, enough with my complaining. 



Onigiri! said:


> On another note, can i request Roscoe please



Roscoe! 



Spoiler







I have a lot of trouble with horse snouts ;-; Hope you still like it though!



StarryACNL said:


> Hi
> *I'm not sure whether it will look good or not *
> But could you try drawing Pango!


Initial reaction: LOLwut 
Afterwards: ....I'm not sure if I'm suppose to take offence to that or not? 

But um okay I can add Pango to the list...



beffa said:


> Can you draw me Merry? ;o;


I'll add Merry to the list too c:


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful art! May I request Moe?


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

fl0ra said:


> Beautiful art! May I request Moe?



Sure, I'll add Moe to the list. 
It'll be a while before I get around to drawing him though.


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

My solution for the "exceeds 60 images per post" limit

Art from late July, early August. 


Spoiler












Francine for FayeKittie & Coco for bikiniprincess!








Gracie for bikiniprincess & Poncho for Hikari!








Julian for Blues & Aurora for azkirby!








Hopper for Demeter & Tangy for mtam3211!








Dizzy for Hikari & Goldie for lynn105!








Genji for duet & Kicks for Blues!








Bunnie for Glaceon & Savannah for BellBringerGreen!








Chief for violetneko & Tammy for nanami!








Lloid for Batofara & Merengue for jaxvxo!








Walker for BlooShroom & Apple for Mary!


Shameless plug: my tumblr also has these images LOL so yep


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry!
I didn't mean to insult you, but most drawings of Pango I've done are rubbish and because she is and anteater they might be hard to draw (well I find them hard!)
Plus most people don't draw anteaters.
Sorry if I did insult you- I think your drawings are great!
Sorry again 


I feel really bad now


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow it's great!   I'll send you 100 tbt bells


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Hi! Back for another pic! Could you draw Soleil? She my Fav Villager  http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121231195846/animalcrossing/images/5/53/NewHamster1.jpg
> Sry its a bad pic xD



Soleil


Spoiler







At first it wasn't letting me upload >_> but it works now yay! 
I was testing out a new brush so the style is a bit different. Hope you like it~


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you see my previous message? (it's last on the page 31!)
If so is my apology accepted?


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Did you see my previous message? (it's last on the page 31!)
> If so is my apology accepted?



I was going to respond, but when the image above wasn't uploading I got distracted X_x

But yes, I accept you apology. I think I have some fault in it; I shouldn't jump to confusions!




Onigiri! said:


> Wow it's great!   I'll send you 100 tbt bells



Glad you like it :3 
I don't think I got your bells though xD


Alfonso!



Spoiler






I want an alligator in my town now :c
They're so cool.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 29, 2013)

Gives the whole "You're next " type of expression.

Love it, Alfonso's really awesome. Glad I got to nab him from a Giveaway as soon as I could >:B


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Gives the whole "You're next " type of expression.
> 
> Love it, Alfonso's really awesome. Glad I got to nab him from a Giveaway as soon as I could >:B


He was fun to draw 

I'm going to start hunting alligators once a spot clears up in my town :k


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 29, 2013)

windfall said:


> Soleil
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sent you the 100 bells! I like the style, but I loved the other because its clean and not messy.
I'll be back for more drawings! But not in this style, still looks good!


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Sent you the 100 bells! I like the style, but I loved the other because its clean and not messy.
> I'll be back for more drawings! But not in this style, still looks good!



Ahh okay! Thanks for the feedback. I prefer the other style too.


----------



## windfall (Aug 30, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> Hi again! I'd like to request Erik



Erik! 



Spoiler







Only one drawing this evening!
I'll draw more on Sunday probably, tomorrow is a busy day for me, haha.


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 30, 2013)

windfall said:


> Erik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's adorable! Thanks


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 31, 2013)

Your stuff keeps getting better and better :3

I'd like to see you do Genji again, A different pose ofcourse c:


----------



## Red Ocean Studios (Aug 31, 2013)

Would you mind drawing Lolly and / or Marshal for me? Lolly is a Female Cat and Marshal is a White, Male Squarl (Excuse my Spelling, my brain isn't functioning properly today). If you'd like, I'll PM you the links to the AC Wiki Pages for the two. Thanks! I'll pay the right amount for the pair or just one. Thanks again! :-D


----------



## windfall (Sep 2, 2013)

bambiicakes said:


> Could you do one of Muffy please?


Muffy!


Spoiler









Been pretty busy these past few days, so this is the only picture for today. 
More maybe tomorrow.


Forgot to respond to the other posts xD Here we go~ 



Hyogo said:


> Your stuff keeps getting better and better :3
> 
> I'd like to see you do Genji again, A different pose ofcourse c:


I might draw him again just to see if I got better, but I kind of dislike drawing villagers twice because it's harder to decide poses for them again xD But I'll put it down anyway.  



Red Ocean Studios said:


> Would you mind drawing Lolly and / or Marshal for me? Lolly is a Female Cat and Marshal is a White, Male Squarl (Excuse my Spelling, my brain isn't functioning properly today). If you'd like, I'll PM you the links to the AC Wiki Pages for the two. Thanks! I'll pay the right amount for the pair or just one. Thanks again! :-D



I'm very aware of who Lolly/Marshal are, I play ACNL too xD You really don't need to link them for me, I'm capable of using google  

Also, I only draw single villager portraits (and requests are closed) so just post again in a bit once the backlog disappears! Let me know which villager (or both? lol idunno) you want. 

If anyone else is reading this: I'm getting pretty busy irl now since school is starting, so drawing will get really, really slow and I won't be on the forum that much.


----------



## windfall (Sep 2, 2013)

Pango!



Spoiler


----------



## Blues (Sep 2, 2013)

Pango looks pretty good!


----------



## windfall (Sep 2, 2013)

Blues said:


> Pango looks pretty good!



Thanks  
Her nose did give me a bit of trouble xD


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 3, 2013)

I Love Pango!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtam3211 (Sep 3, 2013)

[EDIT] Nevermind, guess I should read your post more carefully, sorry!

Hi Windfall,

You previously did a picture of Tangy for me, which I love (profile pic!). Would you be able to do one of just my character instead of an animal villager? I know you're not making signatures anymore, but I was hoping I could make my own with this and the Tangy pic. If not, I completely understand 

Thanks!


----------



## windfall (Sep 7, 2013)

Merry!



Spoiler







Merry's face is... interesting. I tried to do it justice. 

In other news: even though it's the beginning of the semester, readings have already begun to pile up @_@ 
Maybe I'll get one drawing done a week? :/ It's hard to say.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 8, 2013)

Could I please have Lolly?  Or if not Lolly, then Whitney or Freya? ^_^ Whoever is more interesting for you to draw


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Could I please have Lolly?  Or if not Lolly, then Whitney or Freya? ^_^ Whoever is more interesting for you to draw



I'll draw Freya, since I've already drawn Whitney & Lolly recently  
Unless you really want Lolly, I can draw her again xD I'll add Freya on the list for now.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi! Could you perhaps draw a picture of Cheri for me? ;3 I loved your pic of Rodney (It's still my avatar ) So I was hoping for a Cheri pic


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> Hi! Could you perhaps draw a picture of Cheri for me? ;3 I loved your pic of Rodney (It's still my avatar ) So I was hoping for a Cheri pic



I'll add Cheri on the list too!


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2013)

Moe, for fl0ra.



Spoiler







I sketched him out on paper first, then took a photo and coloured/edited it digitally.... not sure if I'm that fond of the result. 
Probably won't do this again though xD


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 8, 2013)

ahhh he looks so cute! haha his teeth!  i love the background c: thank you so much windfall! sending you the payment now~


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 8, 2013)

Freya is great for me  She's so unique looking, I think she'll make a great picture! Thank you so much


----------



## pengutango (Sep 8, 2013)

Peanut or Drago! I love both of them, so I'd be find with either.  Ya mentioned in one of your earlier posts that you liked alligators and if ya didn't know, Drago is one... with some dragon-like characteristics. :3


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Peanut or Drago! I love both of them, so I'd be find with either.  Ya mentioned in one of your earlier posts that you liked alligators and if ya didn't know, Drago is one... with some dragon-like characteristics. :3


I'll add Drago to the list because I'm biased. 

Note to amyome thinking of requesting: I'm closing comissions for now so I can catch up. Will reopen in a week or 2.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 8, 2013)

Yay! Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## windfall (Sep 13, 2013)

Genji!



Spoiler


----------



## windfall (Sep 14, 2013)

Freya~~



Spoiler


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

windfall said:


> Freya~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHMYGRAVY, that's awesome! By the way, did you receive my PM?


----------



## windfall (Sep 14, 2013)

Blues said:


> OHMYGRAVY, that's awesome! By the way, did you receive my PM?



Yes I did! I'm just checking out the thread you linked me to and thinking about the other things I wanted to get done today xD I'll respond soon


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yes I did! I'm just checking out the thread you linked me to and thinking about the other things I wanted to get done today xD I'll respond soon



Awesome! I hope you can help!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh she's so amazing! Thank youuuuu!


----------



## windfall (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheri!



Spoiler


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 20, 2013)

windfall said:


> Cheri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohmigosh she's amazing, thank youu!  She's so my new avatar


----------



## windfall (Sep 20, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> ohmigosh she's amazing, thank youu!  She's so my new avatar



No problem, glad you like it  
Seeing people use my pictures as avatars never gets old xD


----------



## Heartcore (Sep 20, 2013)

Could you do Benjamin for me?


----------



## windfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally found time to draw. 

Without any further ado- Drago!


Spoiler













Heartcore said:


> Could you do Benjamin for me?



Sorry, requests are closed for the time being! I'm really busy because of school. 
You can request again when I open them, though.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 27, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!  THANKS!!!! <3 Will definitely make it my icon at some point when I cycle my icons.


----------



## windfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Glad you like it! Sorry it took so long x__X


----------



## pengutango (Sep 28, 2013)

No worries. I realize people have lives outside TBT, so it was no rush.


----------



## windfall (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm open for 1 request! 

It'll be done tonight (or latest by the end of the weekend!)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 3, 2013)

Can you draw Antonio? 
Edit: Just noticed how much I needed to pay. I'll try to get 100 TBT Bells.


----------



## windfall (Oct 3, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Can you draw Antonio?


Sure, I'll draw him now.


----------



## windfall (Oct 3, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Can you draw Antonio?
> Edit: Just noticed how much I needed to pay. I'll try to get 100 TBT Bells.



Antonio!  


Spoiler







Ahh pay me when you can! I'm in no rush xD


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, that looks pretty good!  I may use that as my avatar when I get home tomorrow. :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but when I tried to use it as an avatar I kept getting an error. .-. Also, I'll pay you now~


----------



## windfall (Oct 6, 2013)

I think you have to save it the picture to your computer and then upload it (TBT is weird that way). 

Thanks for the bells  I got 'em!


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

Taking a couple requests for this week since it's reading week!  
Maybe I'll do 3 or 4? Depending on demand lol 


I kinda miss drawing :c 
I've also got midterms to study for/papers to write though lol


----------



## pengutango (Oct 11, 2013)

Peanut or Wolfgang!  I can pay you now!

*EDIT:* Unless you only want new people requesting stuff... ^^;


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 11, 2013)

Would you ever consider doing a mayor portrait again? I could offer 500 Bells q.q


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Peanut or Wolfgang!  I can pay you now!
> 
> *EDIT:* Unless you only want new people requesting stuff... ^^;



Nope, anyone can request haha. 
Did you want Peanut of Wolfgang? 



Hyogo said:


> Would you ever consider doing a mayor portrait again? I could offer 500 Bells q.q


I never really enjoyed drawing mayors because humans are more complicated than villagers (and I'm no good at chibi-esque art sadly, since huge eyes kinda freak me out lol).

Umm maybe if you upload a reference? I don't want to make any promises though


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 11, 2013)

Back again! Could I get you to draw Curt?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll go and send a reference in a PM, he's the same character in my current Avvie, All I'd need is like higher chest to head/hat or somethin c:


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Back again! Could I get you to draw Curt?


I'll add Curt to the list 



Hyogo said:


> I'll go and send a reference in a PM, he's the same character in my current Avvie, All I'd need is like higher chest to head/hat or somethin c:


Ahh okay lol I'll see what I can do.


Edit: Taking one more request, then I'm going to close them again~ 
I'm going to try getting one tonight.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 11, 2013)

Could I request a drawing of Cherry? If so, I'd just pay upfront


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Could I request a drawing of Cherry? If so, I'd just pay upfront



Sure, I'll add Cherry to the list  
You can pay after I finish the picture if you want! It doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## beffa (Oct 11, 2013)

omfg i totally forgot about mine ~
quickly puts as av

sorry about that omfg it was so long ago and i totally forgot to put it as my av


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 11, 2013)

windfall said:


> Sure, I'll add Cherry to the list
> You can pay after I finish the picture if you want! It doesn't really matter to me.


Awesome, thanks so much :3

I can be a bit scatterbrained, so better for me to do it now before my attention turns elsewhere haha


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

beffa said:


> omfg i totally forgot about mine ~
> quickly puts as av
> 
> sorry about that omfg it was so long ago and i totally forgot to put it as my av


Your avvie is pretty cute right now, don't stress about changing it!


----------



## beffa (Oct 11, 2013)

windfall said:


> Your avvie is pretty cute right now, don't stress about changing it!



omg nonono i loveeeed mine so much ^;^ merry is so pretty


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Awesome, thanks so much :3
> 
> I can be a bit scatterbrained, so better for me to do it now before my attention turns elsewhere haha



Ahh okay! 
I know that scatterbrained feeling lol sometimes I feel like my head is in the clouds when I should be paying attention! 
I'll PM you when I finish Cherry~



beffa said:


> omg nonono i loveeeed mine so much ^;^ merry is so pretty


Heh, she does have interesting eyes! 
I'm glad you like it ^^

Edit: thanks for the bells, Unidentified Floor Orange!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 11, 2013)

windfall said:


> Nope, anyone can request haha.
> Did you want Peanut of Wolfgang?



Cool, figured I'd ask to be sure.  Hmmmm~ after thinking about it.... Wolfgang!!  As much as I'd love you to do both now... maybe another time for Peanut.  Will send payment now.


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Cool, figured I'd ask to be sure.  Hmmmm~ after thinking about it.... Wolfgang!!  Maybe another time for Peanut.  Will send payment now.



Okay, I'll edit Wolfgang on my list


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 11, 2013)

Noooooooo I missed it  *cries quietly in a corner*


----------



## windfall (Oct 11, 2013)

Wolfgang! 


Spoiler








 I like how he turned out. 




kerryelizabeth said:


> Noooooooo I missed it  *cries quietly in a corner*


I can't take too many since I've got papers and things to do over my break too ^^; Maybe next time!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 11, 2013)

windfall said:


> Wolfgang!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:O ASDFGHJKL:?! *I don't like it... (see spoiler tag...  Hee, hee... :3)


Spoiler: open me~ :3



... I LOVE IT!!!!!  THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!


*
And oh, if you're viewing this on the mobile site... I don't actually hate it. I was joking.


----------



## windfall (Oct 14, 2013)

Curt!



Spoiler


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 15, 2013)

windfall said:


> Curt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Much! I transferred the bells to u!


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm back!  I'd like to request a portrait of Apple. She is super cute and I'd love an avatar of her c:

EDIT: Oops, saw requests are closed. I'm happy to wait c:


----------



## windfall (Oct 18, 2013)

Cherry!



Spoiler












JellyBeans said:


> I'm back!  I'd like to request a portrait of Apple. She is super cute and I'd love an avatar of her c:
> 
> EDIT: Oops, saw requests are closed. I'm happy to wait c:



Requests are gunna be closed until December, unfortunately. November/early December is crunch time xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi! Can I use the Shep for my avatar? He's my favorite villager. Thanks!


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2013)

Bump!

Taking the first 3 requests! 

I'm off to shower, will respond when I return~


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 12, 2013)

ME PLEASE! Could I please have Lucky?


----------



## Sheba (Dec 12, 2013)

Oooh, can you do Dotty, please?


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> ME PLEASE! Could I please have Lucky?





Sheba said:


> Oooh, can you do Dotty, please?




Yup to both c: 
I'll post and PM you when I finish them 

Edit: @kerryelizabeth; got your bells! It says Stitches though, but I'm assuming you want a pic of Lucky?


----------



## Sheba (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks! I just sent the bells over as well!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 12, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yup to both c:
> I'll post and PM you when I finish them
> 
> Edit: @kerryelizabeth; got your bells! It says Stitches though, but I'm assuming you want a pic of Lucky?



Yeah I changed my mind after sending the bells >.< Sorry about that haha. I definitely want Lucky


----------



## Chessa (Dec 12, 2013)

Could you do lolly for my avatar? If I don't have enough tbt bells to pay you by tomorrow (it's night over here) I will buy some


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 12, 2013)

Sooooooo cuteeeeeee........ May I make a request? I would love a Peanut pic~ please lmk and I can transfer the TBT bells as soon as you confirm~


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Lucky






Lucky~




Chessa said:


> Could you do lolly for my avatar? If I don't have enough tbt bells to pay you by tomorrow (it's night over here) I will buy some





ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Sooooooo cuteeeeeee........ May I make a request? I would love a Peanut pic~ please lmk and I can transfer the TBT bells as soon as you confirm~


Yupp, I can do both c:


All slots are filled now!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 12, 2013)

SQUEE he is adorable <3 Thank you so much.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 12, 2013)

windfall said:


> Spoiler: Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you ♥


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2013)

Dotty! 



Spoiler


----------



## Sheba (Dec 12, 2013)

Oooh, she's so cute, thank you!  It's okay to use her as an avatar, right? =3


----------



## windfall (Dec 12, 2013)

Sheba said:


> Oooh, she's so cute, thank you!  It's okay to use her as an avatar, right? =3



Yupyup! Go right on ahead.


----------



## Sheba (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome! =D Thanks so much! <3


----------



## Ameer (Dec 12, 2013)

May I take a slot when available? ;o ;

If so, May I request Ankha and Beau!
I could pay now if you'd like


----------



## windfall (Dec 13, 2013)

Ameer said:


> May I take a slot when available? ;o ;
> 
> If so, May I request Ankha and Beau!
> I could pay now if you'd like


Sorry, slots are closed for now. I'll open them up again sometime next week I think. 

I still haven't started on Peanut or Lolly @_@


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 13, 2013)

Lmk if you've received my payment ;D I transferred it to you yesterday hehe~


----------



## windfall (Dec 13, 2013)

Spoiler: Lolly











Spoiler: Peanut






I couldn't find room to add in your town name, sorry! 
But yes I received your bells last night


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 13, 2013)

I loveeeeeee it!!!!!!!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## Chessa (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you!! So cute!! The bells Will be sent asap


----------



## ChocChipCookies (Dec 14, 2013)

Omg do you mind if I use the Lucky pic for my avatar? :3 So cute <3


----------



## windfall (Dec 14, 2013)

Chessa said:


> Thank you!! So cute!! The bells Will be sent asap



Okay, I'll be waiting. 



ChocChipCookies said:


> Omg do you mind if I use the Lucky pic for my avatar? :3 So cute <3


Sorry, right now Kerry is using the picture she comissioned as her profile picture and I don't think she would apprieciate someone else using her picture.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Dec 14, 2013)

oooooo could i request Chester c:


----------



## Ameer (Dec 14, 2013)

; o ;

do you have slots open?


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 15, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> I'm back!  I'd like to request a portrait of Apple. She is super cute and I'd love an avatar of her c:



When there's a slot I'm gonna try and nab it with this request.


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump. 

2 slots open~


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 30, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> I'm back!  I'd like to request a portrait of Apple. She is super cute and I'd love an avatar of her c:



I'd like to take a spot with my old request


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> I'd like to take a spot with my old request



Alrighty, will note Apple down


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Apple~



Spoiler


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you draw me Roscoe? ~ Thank you so much!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 30, 2013)

That was quick! Paying now <3


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

beary509 said:


> Can you draw me Roscoe? ~ Thank you so much!



yupppp


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn have i just missed out on a spot


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Roscoe~


Spoiler







his snout took forever so I just went for lunch lol


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2013)

windfall said:


> Roscoe~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you so much! <3 Paying now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've forgotten how to pay ;-;


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Click the number of bells I have, type in 150 and press submit


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2013)

Never mind, I got it


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 30, 2013)

When would i be able to request one ^^ they are so good


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> When would i be able to request one ^^ they are so good



Err I honestly can't say :s 
I don't really feel too inspired to draw right now.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 30, 2013)

windfall said:


> Err I honestly can't say :s
> I don't really feel too inspired to draw right now.



Oh ok no worries


----------

